# Mini Pizza Maxi Taste W/Qview



## africanmeat (Jul 16, 2011)

I got left over dough from my grill pizza

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108916/just-a-good-pizza-in-a-sunny-day-w-qview  

 i took tined tomato's fried onion and peppers add hot sauce. rolled the dough to a big square

spread the tomato's and  add cheese














rolled it to a tube an sliced it













25 minute it the oven 350F

in the Meantime   i made lemoned with lemons from my garden







25 minutes later

























Thanks for peeking


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

Pizza pinwheels,  I love it ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That would go great with my coffee.


----------



## alelover (Jul 17, 2011)

Man those look great. Fantastic idea. Love the crispy cheese that leaked out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2011)

That is a cool idea Ahron!


----------



## gros cochon (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks great Ahron. What a great idea. The kids would love this.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 17, 2011)

meateater said:


> Pizza pinwheels,  I love it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yes   thanks




alelover said:


> Man those look great. Fantastic idea. Love the crispy cheese that leaked out.


 me too thanks




SmokinAl said:


> That is a cool idea Ahron!


 thanks AL




Gros Cochon said:


> That looks great Ahron. What a great idea. The kids would love this.


yha they will thanks


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 17, 2011)

Goodness Ahron, just looking at your posts gives me two inches across my phat butt... LOLOL  darn fine lookin food there my southern friend..

Rich


----------



## daddydon (Jul 17, 2011)

I swear every time i get on here i see new and different ideas...Great job  and thanks !


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 18, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Goodness Ahron, just looking at your posts gives me two inches across my phat butt... LOLOL  darn fine lookin food there my southern friend..
> 
> Rich


 Thanks Rich they were  finished in 2 days everyone   at my house passed next to the jar and just tasted one or two or.....




daddydon said:


> I swear every time i get on here i see new and different ideas...Great job  and thanks !


  Thanks


----------



## addtotaste (Jul 22, 2011)

They were so delicious, can we have more please?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

Those look AWESOME !!!!!

Thanks to "Addtotaste" for kicking this thread up front, for those of us who missed it for 6 DAYS !!!!

Thanks for showing, Ahron!!!

Bear


----------

